# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  sos! ατύχημα στο πόδι!

## Cristina

Τραυματίστηκε το πόδι της σταρινας μου! Πιάστηκε το δάκτυλό στο ελατήριο απο το μανταλάκι που είχα κρεμάσει ( όχι για πρώτη φορά) το ένα δάκτυλό ττης.
Της έβαλα στην αρχή betadine ...μετα pulvo... Πάλι βγάζει αίμα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει φύγει το δερματακι...να έχει σπάσει το δάκτυλό της...Εβγαζε πάλι αίμα και το βούτηξα το πόδι σε οξυγενε. Έδωσα και μια σταγόνα κονακιον...τι άλλο να κάνω;;;;;;

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Ελπίζω να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό .

----------


## CreCkotiels

Για αιμορραγία βάζουμε νομίζω κορν φλάουρ στην περιοχή και κρατάμε ψηλά το ποδαράκι !! 
Έπραξες σωστά στην αρχή για να καθαρίσεις την πληγή ! 
Χριστίνα μην αγχώνεσαι όλα τέλεια θα πάνε !!  :Party0035: 

Δες και εδω τι κάνουμε : 

*Νυχτερινός Τρόμος-πανικός στους Παπαγάλους Cockatiel*

----------


## Soulaki

Περαστικά στο μικράκι σου.....το καημένουλη θα πόνεσε.....

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά! Και τι δεν της έβαλα...το δάχτυλο είναι σπασμένο και τρέχει αίμα...το πείραζε πριν. Τώρα κάθεται στο πάτο του κλουβιού, με τα φτερά ανοιχτά. Της έδωσα με σύριγγα απο το νερό που έβαλα ηλεκτρολύτες ( και αλμορα και ειδικές για πουλιά ), gentamicina... Δεν ξερω τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω. Εμείς θα πηγαίναμε στον γιατρό...θα παίρναμε και παυσίπονα. Αυτή η κακομοίρα...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χριστίνα αν είναι σπασμένο ίσως πρέπει κάπως να της το δέσεις για να μην κινείται.. ; Δεν ξέρω, βάσει λογικής σκέφτομαι.

----------


## Cristina

Κωνσταντίνα, το σκεφτικά και εγω...αλλα πως...με τι... Η πτηνιατρος είναι διακοπές και δεν θέλω να την ενοχλήσω...το αίμα σταμάτησε...το δάχτυλο είναι όντως σπασμένο . Το πουλί τράβηξε ζόρι με μένα. Το είχα στα χέρια μου 30 λεπτά σίγουρα. Εγω φταίω...έπρεπε να σκεφτώ ότι μπορεί να πιαστεί στο ελατήριο απο το μανταλάκι κανένα ποδαράκι. Είναι και μικρά τα δακτυλάκια τους.
Μίλησα και με τον Kostas karderines και μου είπε όπως και ο Μάριος για πίεση στο τραυμα..Ευτυχώς που υπάρχετε και εσείς και εκτός απο τις συμβουλές , μιλάμε και έχω ηρεμήσει...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το ότι σταμάτησε το αίμα είναι θετικό. Τώρα δεν ξέρω με το σπασμένο δαχτυλάκι τι μπορείς να κάνεις!

----------


## Cristina

Τώρα κάθεται στην πατηθρα...
Αν δεν είχε αιμορραγία θα μπορούσα να το δένω . Έτσι όπως αιμορραγεί , που είναι ανοιχτή πληγή, φοβάμαι μην κάνω χειρότερα...δεν έχω κάποιο αποστειρωμένο υλικό για να κάνω κάτι...Θα ζήσει και έτσι.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Υπάρχει και βαμβάκι αιμοστατικο. Πιθανόν κάνει για πουλιά. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Κοιτα που δεν το σκέφτηκα αυτό, Μαργαρίτα... Ευχαριστώ!
Σταμάτησε τώρα. Το πουλάκι φαίνεται καλύτερα...πολυ ήρεμο, κάθεται πάνω στην πατηθρα. Αύριο θα δω πως είναι, ελπίζω καλύτερα.

----------


## jk21

απο τη στιγμη που σταματησε το αιμα και εχει δοθει αγωγη για τυχον μολυνση , ολα οκ 

corn flour , παγος , πιεση πιο ψηλα απ το τραυμα , το ποδαρακι πιο πανω απο την καρδια , pulvo οχι λογω της αντιβιοτικης ιδιοτητας του αλλα επειδη ψυχει το υγρο του την περιοχη , ολα βοηθουν στο σταματημα , ισως και αυτο που λεει η Μαργαριτα .Δεν ξερω τι ουσια εχει

στη απωλεια αιματος ηλεκτρολυτες οπως σωστα επραξες και σταγονες πορτοκαλι στο στομα για τον αιματοκριτη .Το ανοιγμα των φτερων στον πατο , εδειχνε εξαντληση και οι ηλεκτρολυτες το βοηθησανε 


στην χειροτερη να μαυρισει και να πεσει ,αλλα δεν θα εχει κινητικο προβλημα ,αρκει να μην επιμολυνθει και επεκταθει η νεκρωση

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κριστινα ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να μην ειναι τιποτα σοβαρο.Εχεις τοσους ανθρωπους να σε βοηθανε.Πολυ λυπηθηκα με το μικρο ολα καλα να πανε

----------


## Georgiablue

Πω πω κριστινα μου τωρα το ειδα το θεμα σου.. Περαστικα να ειναι για το μικρουλι και να πανε ολα καλα σας ευχομαι!  :sad:

----------


## Cristina

Καλύτερα ήταν το κορίτσι πριν να κοιμηθεί. Ήπιε μόνη της λίγο νερό. Δεν έφαγε αλλά το περίμενα. Περιμένω αύριο να δω πως αντιδρά. Καθόταν στα ποδαράκια της, όχι πολυ καλά στο τραυματισμένο. 
Σοκαρίστηκα πολυ...φαίνεται απο τον τρόπο που έγραψα στην αρχή...μιλησα και με τον Κώστα και με την Κωνσταντίνα και σιγά σιγά το πήρα πιο χαλαρά. Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά!

----------


## Vrasidas

Περαστικα στην ψυχούλα,κάθε πόνος τους είναι πονος και για μας.
Με τοσα παιδια να βοηθάνε και την δική σου αγάπη όλα θα πανε καλα,οι ευχες και οι σκεψεις μου ειναι στο πουλακι  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ,κύριε Διονύση! Ακριβώς όπως λέτε!

Σήμερα κάθεται και στα δυο ποδαράκια, ήπιε νερό, ακούμπησε μέχρι τώρα λίγο το τσαμπί  και απλώς κοιτάζει γύρω γύρω. Δεν έχει την εικόνα του αρρώστου, δεν κοιμάται, δεν είναι φουσκωμένη. Φαντάζομαι πως ακόμη πονάει...
Δεν ξερω τι να κάνω με την αντιβίωση. Να συνεχίσω με αυτήν ή να δώσω κάτι πιο δυνατό; Επίσης σκέφτομαι να της βάζω και στο ποδαράκι κάποια αλοιφή αντιβιοτική.

----------


## Cristina

Κύριε Δημήτρη, το αιμοστατικό βαμβάκι περιέχει ferric chloride και υπάρχει και αιμοστατικό σπρέι που καλύπτει το τραυμα δημιουργώντας ένα προστατευτικό φιλμ, χάρη στην οξειδωμένη κυτταρίνη.Εσείς τι λέτε, να είναι ασφαλής για τα πουλιά αυτά τα προϊόντα;

----------


## lagoudakis

περαστικα χριστινα...σιγουρα δεν φταις εσυ,δυστυχως μπορει να συμβει σε ολους

----------


## jk21

> Κύριε Δημήτρη, το αιμοστατικό βαμβάκι περιέχει ferric chloride και υπάρχει και αιμοστατικό σπρέι που καλύπτει το τραυμα δημιουργώντας ένα προστατευτικό φιλμ, χάρη στην οξειδωμένη κυτταρίνη.Εσείς τι λέτε, να είναι ασφαλής για τα πουλιά αυτά τα προϊόντα;



θα το ψαξω και θα σου πω 

την αντιβιωση τη συνεχιζεις 6 ημερες

βαλε fucidin στο ποδι

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά Χριστίνα στην σταρίνα!!

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστώ, Χρύσα μου!
Το κορίτσι μου είναι καλύτερα. Είναι ζωηρή , τρώει, πίνει...κανονική, μόνο που το μαζεύει που και που το ποδαράκι όταν κάθετα στην πατηθρα της. Της είχα απο την αρχή καραβοσχοινο για να είναι μαλακό στα ποδαράκια της. Το πόδι δεν έχει αλλάξει χρωμα, ούτε έχει φουσκώσει ( φοβόμουν για επιμόλυνση), μόνο από το σημείο που πιάστηκε μέχρι στην άκρη του είναι λίγο πιο σκούρο...θα δούμε πως θα πάει.

----------


## jk21

δεν βρηκα κατι σαφες για χρηση αιμοστατικη σε πουλια , αλλα με εκπληξη ειδα οτι προκειται για τον τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο που καποτε καναμε αποχαλκωση στα τυπωμενα κυκλωματα στα ηλεκτρονικα ...

----------


## Cristina

Χαχαχα!!! Ούτε ξέρουμε τι βάζουμε πάνω μας...  Οι παππούδες μας ζήσανε περισσότερα χρόνια και χωρίς τέτοια κόλπα. 
Εγω θα επιμένω σε αυτά που ξέρουμε ήδη στα πουλάκια μου  και τα άλλα θα τα δοκιμάσω πάνω μου αν χρειαστεί! Σας ευχαριστώ, κ. Δημήτρη!
Πάντως το πουλάκι είναι καλά, σήμερα ήταν η τελευταία μέρα χωρίς αντιβίωση από το στόμα. Βάζω αυτές οι μέρες ενισχυμένο ριγανελαιο σε όλα τα πουλιά και σε αυτήν και συνεχίζω με fucidin μέχρι που θα είναι πιο ξεκάθαρο τι θα γίνει με το δαχτυλάκι της.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ολα καλα πηγαν Κριστινα ευχομαι να περασει και αυτο και απλα να υπαρχει στο μυαλο σαν μια αναμνηση ::

----------


## jk21

Χριστινα το οτι δεν βρηκα τιποτα , δε σημαινει οτι για ανθρωπους δεν κανει .Για να εχουν αδεια , προφανως εχουν παραδωσει σχετικα στοιχεια στις αρμοδιες αρχες

----------


## Cristina

Απο χτες το βράδυ το δάχτυλο με το πρόβλημα το βλέπω λίγο πιο διογκωμένο. Σήμερα την είδα όταν ξεκουράζεται να το μαζεύει το ποδαράκι. Άλλη φορά δεν έχει πρόβλημα, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογική. Να δώσω αντιβίωση πάλι για καλό και για κακό; Χτες είχε και μια πετσουλα που την πείραζε με το ράμφος της. Έβγαλα φωτογραφίες από μακριά. Αργότερα θα την πιάσω να της βάλω fucidin,  όπως κάνω κάθε βράδυ, και θα βγάλω και κοντινή.
https://m.imgur.com/w4oOADe
https://m.imgur.com/fWDrvPv

----------


## Cristina

Οι πιο κοντινές φωτογραφίες

https://m.imgur.com/EkfCbqc

https://m.imgur.com/nt70VHe

----------


## jk21

Αμεσα αντιβιωση και αλοιφη πρωι απογευμα στο δαχτυλο

----------


## Cristina

Gentamicina να βάλω ή τίποτα πιο δυνατό;

----------


## jk21

ή μονο του ή σε συνδιασμο με augmentin ή baytril αν δειχνει να επιδεινωνεται παρα την αγωγη .Με ενδιαφερει να μην επεκταθει κυριως και οχι αν νεκρωθει μονο το δαχτυλακι

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Περαστικά μωρέ. Κρίμα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Αχ μωρέ το μαύρο.. περαστικά να είναι και να γίνει καλά το πουλάκι!

----------


## Soulaki

Περαστικά , να ειναι......Αντε καιρό τωρα ταλαιπωρείται τι καημένουλικο.

----------


## Cristina

Η φραουλιτσα μου εχασε εδώ και μερες την ακρη του δαχτύλου της. Σήμερα είναι η τελευταία ήμερα με την αντιβίωση .
Πέρασε και αυτό....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αφού δεν προχώρησε πάλι καλά. Κουκλιτσα όπως και να χει είναι.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επιτέλους θα νιώσει καλύτερα το μικράκι πιστεύω!

----------


## Soulaki

Το καημένουλη μου.....περαστικούλια εύχομαι....

----------


## jk21

Απο τη στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει ερεθισμος στο ποδαρακι , ολα καλα !

----------


## Cristina

Δεν φαίνεται  να εχει κατι. Ούτε το ξανα μαζεύει το ποδαράκι. Θα την παρακολουθήσω να δω πως πάει , αλλά πιστεύω πως περάσαμε τον κίνδυνο! 
Τι θα τράβηξε το κακόμοιρο....
Ευχαριστώ πολυ ολους για τις συμβολές!

----------

